# Hdyra Village



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I have seen a lot of villas at reasonable prices in a new development called Hydra village in Abu Dhabi. Does anyone know if these are decent builds and how much would it cost roughly for gas and electricity ?

thanks


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The developer hydra has had HUGE problems generally over the last 5 years. To say they don't have a great reputation would be the understatement of the century. I'm in AD but haven't heard from anyone living there but I don't expect the villas will be great and they are very remote from the rest of AD. 

Btw you might get more response posting AD questions on the UAE forum. It is hidden away in the deepest depths of expat forum under "all other countries" or something in the top left corner. One or two AD expats post there from time to time but nothing like the level of involvement with this page. Unfortunately the powers that be do not believe AD justifies it's own forum on the front page 

you might also look *elsewhere* on the internet for more frequented AD forums...


----------



## fasi20 (Nov 22, 2013)

Check out the Hydra investors forum on Facebook, it list interesting discussion from owners of the villas from the time Hydra was facing difficulties to now when they have handed over some villas.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

canx


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

90k for a 3 bedroom 2000 sq ft villa. And there's heaps for the taking.
Concern seems to be quality of build and therfore ongoing maintenance issues.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

arabianhorse said:


> 90k for a 3 bedroom 2000 sq ft villa. And there's heaps for the taking.
> Concern seems to be quality of build and therfore ongoing maintenance issues.


Thanks. I opened up a new thread in the UAE (AD) forum. Show me a development in the emirates that doesn't have maintenance issues!!!


----------

